# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #7: More Pictures of the OneUp and TwoUp

## Eddie

*Project Update #7: More Pictures of the OneUp and TwoUp*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

The OneUp and the TwoUp
OneUp High Res
TwoUp High Res
TwoUp Backside By Request

----------

